
Man ordered to uncover face in front of police camera and then fined £90 - neverminder
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/man-ordered-uncover-face-front-16155463
======
marcod
Another report [https://metro.co.uk/2019/05/16/moment-man-fined-90-hiding-
fa...](https://metro.co.uk/2019/05/16/moment-man-fined-90-hiding-face-police-
facial-recognition-cameras-9571463/)

It's a little bit like saying "If she doesn't want to be tossed into the water
she must be a witch!"

------
wlkr
A slightly older and much more active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19928231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19928231)

